

The Internet Archive Now Lets You Play 900+ Classic Arcade Games in Your Browser - shahocean
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/01/the-internet-archive-now-lets-you-play-900-classic-arcade-games-in-your-browser/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542318)

